# Origin



## zemer (Dec 18, 2006)

Hi there

This is my 7th go at Ivf first time in Origin can somebody share their stories please?     

Till now im very happy with them and they are monitoring very closely every 4th day blood and scans 11 eggs next scan tomorrow  ..a bit of a panic last night after taking Cetrodite the site of injection got red and swollen they have an emergency phone the nurse said i have probably hit a vein or a skin reaction but as i didnt have a reaction on the first injection i have probably hit the vein she will talk to the Dr and come back to me.

I have been doing Maya Massage in Belfast as well which help with fertility even tho cost a leg and arm but i'm throwing everything in this cycle.


----------



## duckybun (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi Zemer,

I've only been to origin for a tracking cycle last year when I wasn't getting any reassurances form the rfc and wanted to make sure that I was actually ovulating. I found them really nice and supportive. Good luck on your cycle, 7's a charm   where else did you do your other cycles?

X
Ducky


----------



## zemer (Dec 18, 2006)

Hi Ducky

Thanks for your reply I had my cycles between Rfc and abroad but I wouldn't go near Rfc even if they would give me millions hate that place even if I pass by I get panic attack from seeing it awful experience in my 3 cycles there!!
I had a good 6 year break now I feel I'm ready for another go and very optimistic but feel a bit anxious for last couple of day having 3 injections a day when you are a hypochondriac doesn't help))

Just wanted to hear some success stories from Origin keeping my fingers crossed this is the lucky time
X


----------



## mmcm (Aug 12, 2010)

Zener a lot of ppl I know have went t origin an have really rated it and we're successful. I really hope that 7is ur lucky number sweetie, best  of luck.take care

Duckybun, I hope you are keeping well.


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Zemer

I had my last 2 cycles with origin. I couldnt really fault them at all even though for my 2nd cycle it was the time of the closure.
My only issue was after i had my 1st miscarriage i mentioned about aspirin etc i was told i didnt need it lo and behold i miscarried again. After seeing a different consultant that does the satellite clinic for gcrm he thinks there is an issue with implantation.
If i was going to go again i would try another clinic.

Jillyhen


----------



## zemer (Dec 18, 2006)

Hi Jillyhen

In NI we are so Ba k with all immune and blood clotting issues Consultants here just don't believe in it,I did miscarry o. My first cycle at Rfc even tho Ana or Apa one of those blood clotting agents was positive nothing was done about it, I did immune testing abroad not that I had a blood clotting mutation I also had a old DVT in my leg, when I came back Hematologist told me that there is nothing they can do unless I have another clot, my consultant abroad was go smacked that I wasn't offered even aspirin. I was told by him that I need 75mg of aspirin which I buy over the counter and take it everynight!!
I had Clexane on my last 2 cycles after blast transfer and triple lining with no success, but Origin have put me on Clexane from the first day of injections so fingers crossed that would do the trick, I really pushed for steroids as well but they didn't want to hear about them!
X


----------



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

I can't give you a positive story about Origin as I've never used them but I can with Maya massage. With all my treatments I had a poor lining, it was always about 4-5mm and with my first go at IVF I got three eggs, all fertilised but weren't the highest grade. When I did the massage, I got a lining of 8mm and two top grade embryos    I really do think that our success was down to the massage. 


I did some acupuncture as well and I think it really helped too.


Good luck


----------



## MissE (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm with wee emma on the maya massage, I have done it weekly and sometimes twice weekly for a year and believe my success was down to the massage. It is expensive but well worth the money. I have previously tried every supplement under the sun and acupuncture and Chinese herbs to no avail. With my last cycle i only took pregnancare and did maya.
Unfortunately I have to say I don't rate origin very much but i don't rate rfc either. I had treatment in rfc and developed severe ohss and a freeze all. I then had a cycle in origin and they didn't tailor my protocol based on my history and again I ended up with severe ohss and another freeze all. They also don't consider immunes. I went to the lister. They tested me for immunes and found I had high NK cells and put me on steroids and also thyroxine for thyroid issues, things that were never or would never have been picked up by either rfc or origin. I still have 5 frosties in origin and to be honest i don't think i have much chance with them unless they would agree to steroids.

I think everyone has different experiences with different clinics so as long as they are taking good care of you and monitoring you closely that is all that matters. Good luck for your cycle, fingers crossed you get the outcome you deserve. 

Emma xx


----------



## Tinkz (May 4, 2013)

Hi Zemer, Due to waiting list times at the RFC, we went for a free consultation with Origin. We weren't given any false hope and were told from the outset that our chances of having a baby would be slim, but, after talking things over, we decided to use our savings and go ahead with treatment . The staff are amazing, they explain every little step with you and go through the details of each scan. There were ups and downs, but I'm sure this is the case no matter where you choose to go. After a couple of attempts we were successful and now have our beautiful babies. You need to be strong, question anything you don't understand, put your foot down if you are't happy about something and remember they are providing a service to you, not the other way around. If we decided to have another baby we would go through Origin again, but I would suggest having a consultation first to see how you feel. Good Luck x


----------



## mccrea74 (Apr 18, 2011)

I have been to RFC and Origin and, in my opinion, IF you have unexplained infertility/are in late thirties/have possible immune problems you should consider a different clinic. The time that is wasted at RFC is frightening - the place simply cannot cope with the number of patients and important years go by which some women cannot afford to lose. Research for yourself. I can recommend Sims in Dublin as they are light years ahead in looking at what can be wrong


----------



## Judo77 (May 5, 2013)

Hi Zemer,
I went to Origin for my first ICSI while on the NHS waiting list for RFC.  I found them very good, lovely staff and all round professionalism, I got a BFP but had a mc at 10 weeks.  For ICSI number 3 we wanted to go to Origin but money was tight and RFC was nearly £1000 cheaper, big mistake I wish we'd held out for Origin, I totally get what you mean about panic attacks when you pass it!! This time we were fully prepared to go back to Origin when we were recommended GCRM by the consultant in RFC, so thought we'd try something new.

Good luck , hope No7 is lucky for you  

J XX


----------



## zemer (Dec 18, 2006)

Thank you everybody for your replies

Misse & Tinks did you continue Maya massage all the way through pregnancies?i have been doing it twice a week since started treatment don't know if financially I will be able to keep up at this tempo??
I am pleased up to now with Origin had 9 eggs retrieved today so fingers crossed all will fertilise tonight and hopefully 5 day transfer if everything goes to plan


----------



## MissE (Feb 19, 2010)

zemer hope you get good news tomorrow and all goes to plan for day 5 transfer. yes huni I did maya all the way through my pregnancy, wouldn't have got through without it.

Emma xx


----------



## Judo77 (May 5, 2013)

Zemer, 

Good luck tomorrow,  hope you get some fabulous news  

J xx


----------



## duckybun (Feb 14, 2012)

Good luck Zemer, hope there's lots of jiggy in the lab for you tonight


----------



## zemer (Dec 18, 2006)

Thanks very much I'm so sore it has been so long since my last Ivf that I have forgot how it is
I was up from 6 am so anxious about number of fertilised eggs can't wait till midd day for the phone call I was so relaxed all the way through now the anxiety has creeped her ugly head and knowing this is the last go is not helping either I'm totally broke after 7 ivf and international adoption I have spend over £80.000 I will be broke for life unless I sell the house can't afford to go on even tho I'm happy I have a beautiful daughter but it doesn't help that she wants a brother and sister and keeps telling everybody that mummy is having a baby and sits every night on the window wishing upon a star that mummy will have a baby breaks my heart!!
Enough negativity is going to work) I have to be positive


----------



## duckybun (Feb 14, 2012)

Oh Zemer! I didn't relise you had a little girl, she sounds adorable, but yes I can understand how she's pulling on your heart strings. Not long till midday now Hun, fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## zemer (Dec 18, 2006)

Thanks Duckybun
7 eggs fertilised out of 9 so another 24 hours of wait and anxiety
The only reason I'm doing this cycle is because of my daughter pulling the strings so hopefully a positive outcome x


----------



## duckybun (Feb 14, 2012)

Zemer, that's fantastic! Perfect fertilisation rate, here's hoping they are divide nicely for you xx


----------



## Magicbaby (Jan 11, 2011)

Looks like everyone hates the rfc!!!
Zemer congrats on ur fertilisation thats so good   how many days transfer u doing?


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Congrats Zemer..

How old is your little girl & where did you adopt her from?

Jillyhen


----------



## zemer (Dec 18, 2006)

Hi Magicbaby

Depending on the embryo quality and fragmentation, Origin will go to blastocyst depending on your embryo quality,as off today I had 6 embryos, 1 grade 3, 3 perfect cells no fragmentation a,2 very good cells but with few fragmentations so the embryologist will check them tomorrow if the other 2 have divide good them will 5 embryos will go for blast otherwise it will be 3 day transfer with the best 2 tomorrow
Panic panic panic I feel I can't breath till tomorrow they will call me at 9 to see if they are going for blast or I have to go down for transfer!
I am really pleased with origin everybody is so nice, nurses as well very quick to return your calls over all very please whatever the outcome is
P.S really bad cramps today is that normal Ec was Wednesday?
Jilly hen my baby is 5 going on 15)) hahahaha


----------



## zemer (Dec 18, 2006)

Hi Theresa

Welcome to the crazy word of infertility as you can see I'm with Origin really happy up to now on the dreaded 2 week wait driving myself mad I wish I had a off switch in my brain!
If you have any question fire away and good luck with your treatment and ask question on your consultation I have probably drove them mad but they are providing a service to you not vice versa
X


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Theresa
Welcome
Feel free to but in everywhere. I do.  

There is also GCRM who have satellite clinics in Ballykelly & Belfast you only have to go to Glasgow for collection & transfer but i did hear that they are opening up over here to avoid you having to go over.

Zemer how are things??

Jillyhen
I couldn't fault origin at all but if I ever went again it would be with gcrm and def wouldn't go back to the rfc

Jillyhen


----------



## TheresaJ (May 11, 2013)

Hi Zemer,

Thanks for the reply. God love ya, my head would be away! such an exciting but frightening time for you ? Try and take it easy (if your little girl  gives you the chance!) Positive thoughts going your and your wee embryo's way. xo

Thanks Jillyhen,
Sorry I didn't get on this sooner to look at more options, though can't complain as yet about Origin, Please God I'll never have too! X


----------



## zemer (Dec 18, 2006)

Jillyhen& Theresa 

Other than driving myself up the wall I'm so bloated look about 5 months pregnant seriously I went to work today had to wear something loose in case questions asked don't know I'f that's a good sign, as well as really bad lower back pain, didn't sleep all night after a dream that I was bleeding at around 1 am!!
I did throw up this morning and felt nausea all day but I'm not reading into it to much is only 3 days past ET so no chance))
Had Maya massage this morning so that felt good, ovaries look calm, uterus raised, immune under control so fingers crossed!!!
No rest for the wicked but nothing heavy my house looks like a tip)) but hey who cares hopefully 7th time lucky


----------



## zemer (Dec 18, 2006)

And forgot to say I have put on 1 stone in 15 days since the first menopur injection and my diet is the same cant fit on anything on my wardrobe((


----------



## duckybun (Feb 14, 2012)

hey Zemer, 

glad to hear you're keeping well and sane(?!) in the thrice demented 2ww. I totally sympathise on the weight gain front, I've just started going back to the gym last week to try and shift it as we went to church last week and my DH told me I looked like a hussy in the trousers I was wearing as they were so tight round my backside!!! I couldnt wear any of my dresses as I cant get the zip up on any of them!!!

Welcome theresa  and as Jillyhen says she does butt in anywhere so I wouldnt worry about it yourself (  only teasing Jillyhen)

x
ducky


----------



## duckybun (Feb 14, 2012)

DH = dear husband or DP for dear partner


----------



## zemer (Dec 18, 2006)

I just did to Pregnancy test this morning within 5 minutes both of them came back with a second faint line I'm only 8 days past 3dt OMG I don't know to believe it or not??


----------



## Judo77 (May 5, 2013)

Wow Zemer!!

That's brilliant, really hope that wee line gets darker, sending you     

J x


----------



## duckybun (Feb 14, 2012)

Hey Zemer, just wondering how you are? Amazing news on your bfp on Sunday, well done!!!


----------



## zemer (Dec 18, 2006)

Hi Duckbun

Doing kind of ok have pains in my tummy and back and acid is killing me which is deiving me mad even though i have been reasured that is normal to feel all of that,,,pregnancy tests everyday is positive a £10 a dayclearblue coming at 2-3 weeks, Origin  won't accept my results till Sunday official test day;(
Maya therapist is 100% is twins I am amazed as how she knows all this stuff by touching and massaging the feet)

X


----------



## mmcm (Aug 12, 2010)

Zemer- delighted for you congratulations Hun xx


----------



## joanne2001 (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi Zemer

Congrats on your fab news, so exciting and uplifting for everyone when we hear news like this!!!  
I too had done some Maya Massage, can I ask was it with Ruth or Maria, I went to Maria for my two times, although this is whilst I was on long 3 months pill with the RFC so hard to tell if it made any difference?

Joanne


----------



## zemer (Dec 18, 2006)

Joanne

Thanks a million

Is Ruth I go to in Belfast


----------



## MissE (Feb 19, 2010)

Ruth Ellen is amazing for maya. I believe without her help and that of Amy (the other girl who works with Ruth doing maya) that I wouldn't have my gorgeous twins. 

Zemer congrats on your bfp. 

Emma xx


----------



## zemer (Dec 18, 2006)

I started 3rd week of March due to start treatment first week of April I was asked if I could postpone the treatment for a month so she can really work on me once a week sometimes twice a week depending on what she felt I needed!!

She told me what to eat,do's and dont's

I really don't believe in homeopathy but this girl has changed my mind, just have to wait till my scan to see if there definitely twins and I am a converter))

Thanks Emma  over the moon but very anxious as well I though I had OHHSS but got a scan today very bad constipation and wind, so suffering really bad and oh dear Lord I am so tired just can't get enough sleep


----------



## zemer (Dec 18, 2006)

If you want I can Pm you her email very busy girl tell her I recommend you and she will do her best to fit you in??
According to her my immune system was out of place and my uterus was tilting on the right


----------



## joanne2001 (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi Zemer

Thanks, yeah I would appreciate if you could forward me her details, thanks so much, I'm not sure what to do, as I mentioned i did go to Maya with the other girl, and was doing my selfcare at home also, but have stopped over the last few months, so you didnt have to go to her for very long then?

Chat soon
Joanne x


----------



## zemer (Dec 18, 2006)

Yeah I will email you her email address

My HCG came back yesterday at 3567 for 19 dpo it looks like twins fingers crossed


----------



## joanne2001 (Jan 24, 2011)

Zemer

OMG - congrats  

Joanne x


----------



## MissE (Feb 19, 2010)

Zemer congrats, that is great. Ruth Ellen told me I was having twins when I was 5 weeks pregnant, she felt it in my feet. I didn't even have hcg measured and didn't have viability scan til 7 weeks. She was right. I didn't even have too many symptoms, just very bad constipation at the start then at about 8 weeks the symptoms started. She really is amazing at what she does. I started with her at the beginning of February when I started dr with origin and she told me at that stage she didn't feel origin was right for me. I took ohss for the second time and had a freeze all. She said she was more positive about the tx in the lister and she was right. I continued to see her regularly throughout my pregnancy sometimes twice weekly.
Try to stay calm, I know it is hard cos I was a wreck but fingers crossed all will continue to go well.

Emma xx


----------



## zemer (Dec 18, 2006)

Thank Joanne

Emma she told 4 days past transfer that she could feel one has implanted the 2 days later that she could feel the other one as well, I have been seeing her twice a week since transfer and she want me twice a week till 12 week till
Placenta takes over.
I requested an HCG myself and Origin was happy to do it can't really fault them they have been amazing during the whole treatment drove the nurses mad probably requesting call backs every day)
The nurse told not to even bother repeating HCG tomorrow as is so high for only 16 dpo so I thing I won't do it but I have been feeling rotten for last 5 days I'm so tired&fatigue  bloated, constipated,pregnancy rage poor husband, nausea and acid reflux is killing I'm up can't sleep so they have been monitoring my water intake and urine output just to be safe but there is no fluid in my stomach  which is a good sign I guess and I'm not complaining happy but very anxious until the scan which is not for another 11 days 
I wish I had a brain switch and not drive myself up the wall x


----------



## esseylyle (Jun 20, 2010)

Hi girls, sorry to intrude and congratulations on your BFPs. I am wondering if you can help me, I am from Belfast but have been away for 3 years due to DH work we are hopefully coming back in July. We are about to start donor egg IVF in spain but I need to have a scan prior to ET origan have qouted £175 which is so expensive, is ther anywhere else in Belfast that will do this for me?

Can I also ask about the Maya massage, how long do you need to attened before ET and roughly how much does it cost?

Many thanks 
Essey


----------



## joanne2001 (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi Essey

I'm not really sure where else you can go for a scan, you could try the Ulster Independent Clinic, although I'm not sure on their prices.
With regards to the Maya,the lady I was with said a few months would b fine, and then u do a self care massage most nights depending on ur monthly cycle, my initial consultation was £120 and then £60 per session after that, any other queries, please let me know

Joanne x


----------



## zemer (Dec 18, 2006)

Hi Essey
You can check 352 or knights bridge hospital in Lisburn Road but that sounds a fair amount most consultants will charge about £65 for ultrasound plus their fee which is between £120-£150

About Maya I started it 6 weeks prior to starting treatment it cost £60 a hour session I can't remember how much was the consultation and been doing it once a week since transfer It has been twice a week  a lot of money but as my hubby says money well spend

From what I have been told by a friend  Origin act like a satellite clinic for  some clinic in Spain for egg donation so worth checking it


----------



## mccrea74 (Apr 18, 2011)

Can I butt in please? Where is this girl Ruth based? She seems very good. I am 9.5 weeks pregnant with my first ever baby and I would be interested in what she could do for me


----------



## zemer (Dec 18, 2006)

Hi Mcreea
Is in Belfast near the Victoria square on the other side of the road, Montgomery street is called Beauty Company if you google it you can find it!!

She does work on your spleen a lot to keep your immune system on check

I can pm you her email if you want let me know?
And congrats on your BFP x


----------



## mccrea74 (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks Zemer, I'll maybe give her a try

Congrats on ur good news!


----------



## zemer (Dec 18, 2006)

Had my first scan today two lovely heartbeats still in shock
I thought I would relax after the scan but my nerves are shattered


----------



## fiona.smylie (Jun 10, 2008)

Fab news Zemer, I remember you from back in 2008 I think you had been to Jinemed. Just to let you know twins are fab, I now have twin girls who are 19 months and the are bundles of fun and have made our lives complete


----------



## mmcm (Aug 12, 2010)

Zemer that is fantastic... Exciting and bust times ahead..how many weeks r u now?


----------



## mmcm (Aug 12, 2010)

That word was busy... Lol


----------



## zemer (Dec 18, 2006)

Thanks Mmcm

Fiona believe it or not that was jan 07 thanks very much and congrats on your girls

X


----------



## MissE (Feb 19, 2010)

Congrats Zemer. I second what Fiona says. Twins are amazing!!!! It is hard work but well worth it. Your days will never be boring.   Enjoy every minute of your pregnancy, just take it easy and listen to your body. Pm me if you want to chat or have any questions about twins etc.

Emma xx


----------



## zemer (Dec 18, 2006)

Sorry Mmcm just seen you question according to fertity calculator I am 6+4 but is telling me I'm in  week 7 of pregnancy very confusing, can't wait till tomorrow to get to phone a obstetrician that was recommended to me as consultant said is high risk pregnancy and in Clexane as well I need to be monitored closely!

So going private cant trust Nhs more money but you can pay in instalments wich is great and not worry to fork 3 grand in advance when your broke hihi hi


----------



## MissE (Feb 19, 2010)

Zemer I went private for my antenatal care. It was the best decision we made. I saw Alyson Hunter in 352, she is based in the royal. She is amazing. We got brilliant care and extra scans for reassurance and even though you are admitted to hospital as an nhs patient the care we got in hospital was fab. She really looked after us. I was very ill after the boys were born, ended up in high dependency. I wasn't able to have my boys with me so they went to special care nursery to be looked after until I was well enough. They arranged to bring the boys over to HDU for a few hours each day so I didn't miss out precious time with them. I was monitored really closely and when I moved to post natal got a private room. Because I was ill I wasn't able to look after the boys on my own, they went back to the special care nursery every night, so they arranged for another bed to be brought in and my hubby was allowed to stay with me so that we could have the boys with us during the day and at night. They generally don't allow dads to stay over but they made an exception for us so we were all together from the Saturday until we were discharged on the Tuesday.
It is expensive but you wont regret it.  

Emma xx


----------



## zemer (Dec 18, 2006)

Oh Emma

That must have have been very hard I got sorted seeing Mr.Mccracken next week wich will be 8 weeks can't wait, had abut of a scare on Friday night and Saturday after scan a bit if pinkish discarge when I was whipping but Prof.Mclure told me wise up and stop panicking it is from him poking with probe during the scan  and that I would have a bit of cervic erosion after treatment it has stopped, but dear Lord my anxiety is over the roof

Did you ever relax?
X


----------



## MissE (Feb 19, 2010)

Oh huni, it is ok for the docs to tell you to relax but it is not possible to relax. I didn't relax at all during my pregnancy. Any sort of staining or bleeding is scary. I had bleeding at 9 weeks, 10 weeks and then a really heavy bleed with clots at 12+3 and it was horrendous trying to relax myself. Is that Dr McCracken from Craigavon, if so my friend saw him and said he was fab.
The only advice I have is try to find something that helps you relax, the last thing you want is not to be able to enjoy your pregnancy, it goes so quickly and really is special. I really missed being pregnant when I had the boys. Glad to hear all is ok.

Emma xx


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Zemer

Wonderful news.. Congrats again 

Jillyhen


----------



## zemer (Dec 18, 2006)

Thank Jillyhen

Emma yes he is based in Craigavon and  McClure really talked highly of him so can't wait till next week and he is cheaper then 352 and the distance from my house is a same so I don't mind I just wanted somebody on top of their profession even tho I know he will not promise anything at least I know that I am in best hands out there

Trying to relax is so hard having loads of lower back pain and my ovary area there ia free dluid around and enlarged,and I'm having extreme tiredness lucky that I only work 1 day a week I cant lift my head of the pillow, appetite gone can't hardly stomach anything except smothies, milk, fresh bread. Lack of food not helping my fatigue, low blood pressure, blood sugar drops I know it will pass only temporary, maybe after 13 weeks will be able to relax a bit, talking to my stupid head all day long trying to convince that everything is going to be OK)))


----------



## joanne2001 (Jan 24, 2011)

Zemer, so delighted for you, just try to relax as much as you can and enjoy every single minute, everything will work out fine for you  

Joanne x


----------



## duckybun (Feb 14, 2012)

Zemer,
You must be over the moon Hun, huge congrats to you and your dh. Twins is amazing! 

X
Ducky


----------



## needaba (May 20, 2013)

Hi all,

I noticed on this thread from another post that Origin had offered free consultations. I have heard that they may be offering these again in the near future and was wondering if there is a catch? Are these not normally expensive?

Has anyone had experience of Origin recently as I am on a waiting list for the Royal and don't really want to wait.

Please help an old(ish) lady!!!


----------



## zemer (Dec 18, 2006)

Hi Needaba

I was with Origin and pregnant with twins at the minute I can't recommend them enough they have been absolutely brilliant, even thought I was discharged after the first scan the nurse phones me very 10 days to check how things are

Price is similar to RFC anyway and the customer service is absolutely brilliant
Consultation and all blood tests are free if you go ahead with the treatment you only pay treatment cost +drugs nothing else!

Good luck


----------



## zemer (Dec 18, 2006)

Mine worked out at about £4500


----------



## MissE (Feb 19, 2010)

Zemer love the scan pic huni. Hope all is going well.

Emma xx


----------

